# Mother, is that you...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

HYDERABAD, India (Reuters) - A professor of English in southern India loved his mother so much that he lived with her corpse for 20 years. When he died, the pair were laid to rest in the same grave. 

Syed Abdul Gafoor's mother died in 1985, but he refused to bury her, authorities said

Instead, he preserved her body with chemicals and kept it at home in a glass case, causing his wife to leave him and sparking a social boycott in Siddavatta village in Andhra Pradesh state.

"He kept the body intact and lived in isolation till he died on Saturday " district administrator Ashok Kumar told Reuters.

Gafoor, 60, was buried along with his mother in a single grave near the village mosque according to his last wish, Kumar

:xbones: :xbones: :zombie:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

reminds me of a old movie I never saw.


----------

